# ear cropping...



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

my pitbull is finally ready to gets his ears cropped..
but i am having second thoughts...
if i do not, will it hurt him in a show?
i like the look it gives the dog, but at the same time, i like the way he looks with his ears,,,
what do you think?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if you're not 100% sold on the idea of cropping, don't do it. A lot of judges favor dogs with cropped ears, but if your dog has ears that naturally fit the standard you should be ok.


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah I dont know about show but I LOVE playing with my dogs ears I could never crop her ears lol I know i'm weird


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I also love my dog's ears and croped ears will make him look meaner, just taking in consideration society's missconception.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Ear cropping isn't necessary you know..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Its a personal choice,it definetly dosent make the dog,but for show dogs all but the adba have croped ears the majority of the time so id see it as detrimental depending on what registry you showed under and even if you were going to show period.
Its a looks thing,it dosent matter in the performance bred animal,jmo.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

In the UKC cropped ears will do better. Good natural ears do win, but a cropped dogs is most often who will win. 

Its all preference tho. I have both cropped and uncropped. I personally like the more clean cute look of a crop. I have also had less issues with ear infections on my cropped dogs. 


Then on the other side you have to have a vet that knows what they are doing and you need to know exactly what you are looking for in a crop you you could end up with a dogs that has a screwed up or even plain ugly crop.


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

what should you look for in a good earcrop? i personally like the more rounded earcropping.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I wish NZ vets done it  the only dogs here are ugly home job crops


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Yeah cropping is COMPLETELY cosmetic and the vets will tell you that. It certainly makes them more edgy looking I took jay in and went back to pick her up they brought her out....she didn't look like my sweet jay with they floppy go everywhere ears from the day before and I all most said thats not my dog....until she seen me and pee'd on the nurse....then i new it was my turdhead. lol The down side to cropping is when you go to buy a new house its hard to get insurance because they KNOW its a pit....some wont cover because of that.....my cousin didn't crop his because he wanted him to pass off as a lab...and had hoped to god the insurance ppl would believe him which they did, we are getting a house next month....and we are just gonna leave jay outta the picture until all things are signed over and down with.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

GaffMan said:


> yeah I dont know about show but I LOVE playing with my dogs ears I could never crop her ears lol I know i'm weird


oh wow im the same way! glad 2 kno im not the only weirdo!!! i love playin w my dogs ears!!!


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

yea... he isnt ukc registered or anything, just adba registered...
i havent been to a show yet, because there arent a lot in and around indianapolis...
there is one labor day weekend.. he isnt old enough to show yet, but i think im going to go just for the experience.


----------



## keeper (Aug 18, 2009)

I just had ear cropped done to my boy(13 weeks old) and I am worried that the vet cut was to long. He said it was the AMstaff standard but right now its bandage and covered. However from looking it right now it looks more like a Doberman crop. 

Is there a proper length to it? Or is it that he is to young that he will grow into it?

Any answer would definately help.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

He probably gave you the show crop....thats what Jayda has....at first I thought the same thing....Jay was 10 weeks when I had hers done...and he didn't bandage them....which made them heal in less than a week because air got to them (
not saying unwrap your pups...don't! vets are different) but on the drive home I was thinking wow....those are big....but now she is 5 months old<------(avatar) and I think they are going to be perfect....and she still has some growing to do..I have to buy a new collar every 2 weeks. So don't worry about it...by the time your pup is 1 hes gonna be handsome. Never doubt someone with a degree(and their own office) lol


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, the older your pup gets the bigger his head will get. Eventually his ears will fit perfect to him. Tsunami, my pup has a huge head, makes him crop look alot smaller than it really is. =)


----------



## keeper (Aug 18, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> He probably gave you the show crop....thats what Jayda has....at first I thought the same thing....Jay was 10 weeks when I had hers done...and he didn't bandage them....which made them heal in less than a week because air got to them (
> not saying unwrap your pups...don't! vets are different) but on the drive home I was thinking wow....those are big....but now she is 5 months old<------(avatar) and I think they are going to be perfect....and she still has some growing to do..I have to buy a new collar every 2 weeks. So don't worry about it...by the time your pup is 1 hes gonna be handsome. Never doubt someone with a degree(and their own office) lol


Thank you for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## keeper (Aug 18, 2009)

Rhapathy said:


> I wouldn't worry, the older your pup gets the bigger his head will get. Eventually his ears will fit perfect to him. Tsunami, my pup has a huge head, makes him crop look alot smaller than it really is. =)


That's what I thought at first. Then I also thought his ear might get bigger too. But I will wait and see.

I am so glad everyone here is so helpful so far. The other forum I was in was burn city...jeez.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## lisar (Aug 19, 2009)

I would never get my dogs done, but more because I think it makes them look mean. I dont show so I have no idea on that.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

lisar said:


> I would never get my dogs done, but more because I think it makes them look mean. I dont show so I have no idea on that.


I wouldn't say mean.....just Strong...and Thorough


----------



## lisar (Aug 19, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> I wouldn't say mean.....just Strong...and Thorough


Yea but this is my first one, I have always been scared of them, so I am still learning the breed as well.


----------



## epikblu (Aug 19, 2009)

WELL I DONT KNOW ABOUT SHOWS..BUT THE WHOLE EAR CROPPIN IS JUST A PERSONAL CHOICE.. THEY DO LOOK MEANER AND I ALSO THINK IT MAKES THEIR HEAD LOOK BIGGER..LOL..


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

a few questions:

1: what does a show crop for a pit look like? is it the same look as for a amstaff?

2: have many dogs without a show crop(standard) but a regular crop won?

3: there is someone on here,forgot their sn, with a pit named 'zoe' as their signature. her crop is more rounded. is this considered as a regular crop or non-standard?

4:does eukanuba(sp?), you know the dog show that comes on disc, do they not recognize pits on their show because i have yet to see any? but i have seen rotties (my other love).

i think thats all i got (for now anyway)lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BluePit said:


> a few questions:
> 
> 1: what does a show crop for a pit look like? is it the same look as for a amstaff?
> 
> ...


1. a show crop is the third crop on the crop chart
2. cropping should not affect placement, unless it is a poor job
3. that is roxy nie's zoe. the "rounded" part is a bell.
4. many people and organizations don't work with pitbulls, either for "liability" purposes or because they don't have enough experience with them


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

epikblu said:


> WELL I DONT KNOW ABOUT SHOWS..BUT THE WHOLE EAR CROPPIN IS JUST A PERSONAL CHOICE.. THEY DO LOOK MEANER AND I ALSO THINK IT MAKES THEIR HEAD LOOK BIGGER..LOL..


Please turn off your caps. thanks


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

lisar said:


> Yea but this is my first one, I have always been scared of them, so I am still learning the breed as well.


Scared??? So because a dogs ears stand on tip....your scared of it....chihuahua's ears stand on tip...collie's jack russels Scottish terrior all Spitz, yorkies....and I am sure you are not scared of any of those.....so your sayin if it has floppy ears it dosn't scare you.....what about a Rottweiler.....sorry I think thats an ignorant reason to be scared of one because of the ears IMO.....besides you are associating the ear crop because of what it used to be in the 1900's...and not for what it is now....which IMO is strength. I am just saying i would not be scared of a dog because of its ears...I am sure a a floppy eared ol hound dog will bite you just as fast as a pit bull will under the right circumstance....such as abuse.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

adba shows have lots of dogs without their ears cropped. gr.ch.x Matthew is one of them. That means he has over 2000 points in the conformation show ring. In fact, he has more points than any dog in adba show history. So, if you are having second thoughts on cropping the ears, then you shouldn't do it. jmo


----------



## karma09 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Question*

We got our pocket bullies ears cropped sat. and today is mon. Her ears don't really look infected, but they are kind of yellow around the bottom part of her ear....we have been keeping neosporin on her and she hasnt been scratching on them,but im just a little worried her ears are going to get infected and hurt her. Is this normal??/


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

it is normal unless you see them get inflamed, red and/or pus shows up. As they heal they will itch so watch for scratching in the next week. That is usually when you have problems if your going to have any.


----------



## karma09 (Aug 24, 2009)

k thanks....we're getting her a cone today.just in case


----------



## youngtay81 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi gopitbull fam. I wanted to know up to what age can you get your pitbull ears croped?
My blue pitbull is 3 months old is it to late?


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

most vets say 12- 16 weeks is ideal...... i got mine done at 12 weeks and the other at 16 so youre good to go if you deside to do it


----------

